
An exoskeleton to make you feel older - jamesDGreg
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/8/10736840/genworth-aging-suit-exoskeleton-feeling-old-ces-2016
======
bproper
Does it have a button to reverse the functionality and create a younger,
stronger you?

~~~
gravypod
That certainly would be helpful as you could then use it to aid people with
those conditions. I don't know why they didn't show off that functionality.

